# Exposure Lights giveaway - Enter here by Dec 15!



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

The last competition was so successful - thanks for the comments.

The winner was announced here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6272274#poststop

We are going to carry on with this through the Holidays culminating in us sending three lucky soles holiday gifts (we won't take offence if you regift).

Grand Prize is the new Exposure Lights Toro with the new, incredibly bright P7 emitter valued at $350 (as also used in the Diablo)

2 runner-up prizes of the neat Spark valued at $119 - similar to the Joystick, but even more versatile for doing whatever you darned well want when you're not riding!

All we want you to do this time is give us the most unusual thing you think you would do with such a bright, light and cable free light. The challenge is to keep the ideas relatively civilized!!

We'll have the mtbr.com guys weigh in with us on some interesting suggestions!

Deadline is December 15th.

By the way, my strangest use is snow blowing my drive in the Winter

Have fun.

Cheers,
[email protected]


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Off Label Use #1 - Attach light to my firefighter helmet. Yours will be brighter than other tactile lights on the market and of course cables are not an option when it is easy to be tangled up in debris. Are they tough enough?

Off Label Use #2 - Use bright light when I shoot fireworks shows. Nice to not trip over shooting wire and loaded mortars.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Probably the strangest thing I might do is to use it for spotlighting some varmints!


----------



## tmbwn (Dec 23, 2006)

*Think snow not ice*

I will be in my home with my wife and kids surviving the winter power outage 2010 that is on its way.:madman: It will eclipse the ice storm of 2009. Last year was not fun :madmax:


----------



## JCYC5 (Sep 4, 2009)

I've once put my flashlight inside a jack o lantern at halloween when the double-sided design proved to let too much wind in for a candle!

Or I'd be using it to find my neighbour's cat as I always seem to do...


----------



## dixie_cragger (Feb 4, 2009)

not sure. I would definitely use it for riding/backpacking and working on the truck in the driveway at night but most unusual thing??? maybe use them during some photo shoots? 

This one is tough, thanks again for the giveaway!


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Use it to find the beer in my back pack during a beautiful night ride.

MB


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

I could use the light for riding thru underground drainage tunnels.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used my helmet mounted light for caving in an abandoned underground mercury mine, Definitely don't want to run out of batteries down there, absolutely zero surface light.


----------



## Borison (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll use it to look for the dog in our pooly lit backyard.


----------



## TNR (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd use the light for mushing. Powerful led light(s) with enough runtime are truly essential while training and racing with a team of sled dogs! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

JCYC5 said:


> I've once put my flashlight inside a jack o lantern at halloween when the double-sided design proved to let too much wind in for a candle!
> 
> Or I'd be using it to find my neighbour's cat as I always seem to do...


Funny you would say that - I just did exactly the same thing a few nights ago - my 6 year olds suggestion - worked like a charm on the lowest 24 hor setting.

I'm loving hearing these uses - got me thinking i've been under utlizing mine!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

TNR said:


> I'd use the light for mushing. Powerful led light(s) with enough runtime are truly essential while training and racing with a team of sled dogs! :thumbsup:


With the headband this would work like a charm!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

tmbwn said:


> I will be in my home with my wife and kids surviving the winter power outage 2010 that is on its way.:madman: It will eclipse the ice storm of 2009. Last year was not fun :madmax:


We're with you on that one for sure - living in Southern New Hampshire/Maine we got nailed too in the same storm and my colleague relied on the Maxx D to illuminate most of the first level of his house for a couple of nights without power - priceless as they say...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

emtnate said:


> Off Label Use #1 - Attach light to my firefighter helmet. Yours will be brighter than other tactile lights on the market and of course cables are not an option when it is easy to be tangled up in debris. Are they tough enough?
> 
> Off Label Use #2 - Use bright light when I shoot fireworks shows. Nice to not trip over shooting wire and loaded mortars.


That's some demanding work for sure...we'd love to get some field testing feedback from first responders as you guys especially need lots of brightness, but in a compact, cable free package.

I like the understatement that it's "nice to not trip over loaded mortars" you can say that again!


----------



## steve66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd use it to take the trash and recycling out to the street.


----------



## Xmxr (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll use it on our camping trips when we're in the middle of no-where with no lights....

or

use it to pick up my dog's do-do when we walk in the evenings.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

i climbed onto a friends roof, and shone my maglite through his window to scare him one night

now my mag-lite's broken, i could do with a new light to do it with :thumbsup:


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

My 2-year old daughter likes to use my SSC flashlight to look in my ear.

I can also strap it to my head to play pond hockey at night.


----------



## bergjm (Jan 12, 2004)

I volunteer for the South Jersey MS150 benefit ride lunch stop. We get all of the supplies in a semi trailer with no inside lights and we organize the trailer the night before and we setup well before first light the days of the ride.

I would use it with a headband or set it somewhere to light up the inside of the trailer so we can see what we are doing the night before and the next day when we are setting up. It would also come in handy to see where I am going as I am helping to setup the lunch stop in the dark. 

John B.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I would mount it to my Stunt Kite to make the neighbors think they saw a UFO.


----------



## gdpolk (Aug 3, 2007)

backpacking, biking, hunting, general purpose headlamp, fixing car in the middle of the night, and night time fishing are all applications that I use my bike lights for.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i need the Toro! enter me. select me.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*frog spotting*

I work on nature preserves in SE Arizona and would use them to do night surveys of our threatened Chiricahua Leopard Frog. Be great to have a hands free tool to help us catch these critters and help their recovery across the sky islands of southern Arizona.
Cheers,
M


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

well i just realized it is november and that means winter is on its way! kinda depressing because after all this is a mountain bike forum. however winter means a couple things for us in maine 1 we are gonna lose power at least 17 times due to snow and ice! 2. im gonna go snowshoeing and be out after dark and i don't have a flash light!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would use mine to unicycle home from the bar.


----------



## moff_quigley (Jan 1, 2004)

I have used my light to rake the leaves in the yard since it gets dark so soon. So I'd do that.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

I would use it to look for my kids when decide to play hide and seek without notice that they are hiding in the smallest and darkest of places within the house since they are known for playing this on occassion especially during the winter months.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

I have an Exposure Strada and carry it when I walk my dog. I use it to find her poop.


----------



## xbrian (Sep 24, 2007)

Due to the inevitable foggy Christmas Eve, and Rudolph down with H1N1, I'm going to need something bright enough to guide my sleigh...I really don't want to let down all those good kids who asked for bike swag this Christmas! Just be sure it gets here by 12/24!


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll use it to look up my nose to trim all the hairs and make sure nothing is left in there.  

My nose trimmer has a built in little light but I would much prefer a brighter one, maybe it will make my light glow like Rudolph haha!

Not unusual but I would mainly use it to ride in the dark on my bike :thumbsup:


----------



## timehoc (Sep 17, 2005)

to continually blind myself while trying to center my brake calipers!


----------



## SlipperyPete (Apr 20, 2006)

With a light that bright I'd take it and a megaphone up to make-out point. I'd then pretend to be an angry father, shining the light into the parked cars and yelling into the megaphone for the teenage boys to get their hands off of my daughter.


----------



## jwprolo (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd use it for an off-beat experimental theatre project (put the light in the control of the audience, not the performers/crew). Normal "flashlights" don't have enough throw.

But i'd need a lot of these things... and experimental theatre isn't exactly where the money is.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

As a backup light on my quad when pushing snow. I could get more of my neighbors drives down by working into the night.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 31, 2003)

I like to use bright, compact lights to look for things under and around the stove, refrigerator, etc. This would fit the bill - even better without a cable.


----------



## sennaster (Sep 21, 2006)

i could use this to keep from being depressed because of daylight savings time, without the cable there is no chance of hanging myself when not night riding.


----------



## pap (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe look for my cat in the bush. 

Pap


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

I would use it to finish painting that darn trim on my house, since it is now dark when I go to work and dark when I get home

After that I would love to attach it to one of my cats and see if their wanderings are ADD or purposeful. Maybe it would help me figure out which neighbor dunked the one in motor oil (cats do not jump in anything back legs first)


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Well if it was Halloween still, I would have used it to scare my friends in the dark by flashing on my face...


----------



## nwmtnbiker (Oct 24, 2009)

If this winter is anything like the last 3, we'll be getting more snow than anyone should see in a lifetime. If I had one of these, I'd be mounting it to my hat and using it to supplement the dim headlights on my tractor when I'm plowing out the driveway in the wee, dark hours of the morning.


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd use it to set up my diving gear for night dives. No need to burn the dive lights when I'd have a better topside option.


----------



## davemk (Jan 20, 2009)

I would use the light to play flash tag and jump on our trampoline with my 3 boys. Any other wired bike light would probably cause massive "clothesline" injuries.


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

I would probably use more and more to find my ever elusive escape artists cats who sneak out of the dang house. If I don't go find them, they will wait to four in the morning and howl outside my bedroom window.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I will use it to as I work pit stops in a 25 hour car race.


----------



## steve32300 (Oct 3, 2009)

I would use the head light to play hacky sack at night so that I can advance my foot/eye coordination in limited light,or is that light sooo bright it wouldnt be a challenge to hack at night??


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

I will use it to help my dawg when he's treein' a '****.


----------



## deadhippy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd use it fighting crime. That and shine the raccoons.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

*Keep the amusing ideas flowing!*



Baine said:


> I would mount it to my Stunt Kite to make the neighbors think they saw a UFO.


Love it! keep the ideas coming guys - especially the ones that you could only do with a cable-free, high powered light:thumbsup:

We just had someone over on the sister site roadbikereview suggest they use it for delivering babies (I presume they are a professional )


----------



## bentboy242 (Nov 7, 2009)

*where the sun don't shine*

I might need it as an auxiliary light for colonoscopy. It's dark in the bowel.


----------



## Pic-n-Sav (May 26, 2004)

*Are these waterproof?*

I would use it waterskiing at night.


----------



## tex540 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would use it to search the darkest corners of my house, in the closets, under the furniture, behind the fridge, under the stove, and behind the stereo for my escaped baby Carpet Python. Don't laugh! That actually happened last week, and I would have loved to have a bright lightweight light for the search. Don't worry, we found the baby python.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Let's see, aside from using it as a bike light I would use it on my old 80cc motorcycle that doesn't have a working headlight. I have done this and finding a place to mount the battery isn't as easy as you would think.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Certainly my uncle would use this light attached to the gun for hunting wild boars at night.  No joking


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I'd use it at work when I have to go in dark, dirty, animal carcass filled crawlspaces.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Enter me in!

I would strap the light onto my dog so when we bring him camping we dont have to worry about him wandering off where we wont be able to find him


----------



## scruffylooking (Sep 15, 2005)

Not very unusual but I would just show it off to my friends.


----------



## Rqukrawler (Aug 2, 2004)

*Exposure Diablo- my new favorite thing*

I used my Diablo while walking the kids around trick-or-treating...

Works great as a flashlight when loading up the car after a ride.

I also use regularly out in the garage when some concentrated light is in order.

Having a second Diablo to allow one on the helmet and one on the bars would rock!:thumbsup:

Let's see, with two I could use the combined power to weld anything that might break on the trail... I'll be a hero.


----------



## FortOrdDirt (Apr 7, 2008)

I need the light to ride my BIKE. Winter daylight time with school equals no riding. And I need to stop borrowing lights for 24 hour races.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

When not used for biking I would use mine to keep the zombies from sneaking up on me while walking the dog in the freaky dark woods. A corded light can be used as a garrote but since this doesn't work on zombies anyway, the cord free design of Exposure lights instead would lend itself well as a blunt force instrument. Zombies beware.


----------



## outback2469 (Nov 2, 2009)

I would use it to blind UFO's while climbing extreme 30%+ grades at night.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I have discovered that the strange pathways in my yard are created by a tiny mole or two. I'd like to lay in wait on the deck at night and trap the little guys when they come out. Then I'll relocate them in the foothills- maybe find a nice little hole for them to live in. Beyond that, my GF could really use a nice light.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Enter me.

I'm gonna win. I can feel it.

MB


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Will this show the skeletons in my closet? I'm not ready for that exposure yet!


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

lidarman said:


> Will this show the skeletons in my closet? I'm not ready for that exposure yet!


I will use it to spot deers (or blind them) and other animals who tend to ran into me during my nightrides!


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

I would attach it to my lawnmower so I could mow my lawn after work since it now gets dark at 5pm =( do you have a tail light i could clip to my but so I can be seen by motorists driving by?


----------



## cockroach (Jun 12, 2009)

Would be good for waking up my workmates when they slip into unconsciousness on the night shift.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Night brewing.


----------



## inspiredliving (Oct 29, 2009)

I would use it on my lawn mower for some night mowing neighbor waking fun.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

finding my cats when the escape at night


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd use a high-powered cordless light for so many things.

Some I can think of, off the top of my head:

-scuba diving at night
-loading my fuel-powered potato cannon
-poaching terrain parks at night with my snowboard (or bike!)
-trekking through the Philippine jungle. (bright lights are good for spotting those head-sized spiders at night)
-surprising drunk taxi drivers in Seoul
-putting in my mouth so my cheeks glow
-looking for mushrooms (oops, I mean strawberries!)


----------



## JRA (Jan 13, 2004)

I would use it to gather late night beer making ingredients from the woods.


----------



## greyghost1969 (Oct 29, 2009)

As Corey Hart would say

I would wear my sunglasses at night
So I can, so I can
See the light that's right before my eyes


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

I'd use it for surprising transvestite hookers turning tricks in dark alleys. On my bike of course for a speedy get away. That's fairly unusual right? Oh, and if I win I'll send in a video of my first surprise alley ride!! Nasty bits censored of course.


----------



## christexan (Jun 1, 2004)

A really interesting game of lights-out "spin the bottle"... (spin the lighthead). Can't do that with a corded version!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

id use it for the night rides and camping trips. and probably as a flashlight around the house quite often.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

That light would be perfect for putting the quality production back in my "amateur" movies! No more night vision


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

*Considering the time of year....*

some new lights, combined with my new cross country skis = fun times!


----------



## "Fred" (Sep 20, 2008)

I would mount it on my fixie seatpost facing the rear then ride around town backwards and see if anybody noticed.


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

Next time, please use a smaller light.


----------



## ttvrdik (Dec 28, 2004)

I use my helmet mounted light at 2 AM to guide me while fertilizing my lawn. 

It also works well in finding my wife's escaped black cat at night.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

I use my joystick and bike helmet while I am roller blading at night.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I would say I'd let my wife use it, hopefully it would get her interested to night-ride with me! Solo is fun, but also not the safest....

It would be a great thing to keep in the vehicle too, late night tire changes/repairs etc. would be very helpful.


----------



## zracing (Apr 28, 2009)

I would use it to melt snow into drinking water and save stranded bikers and hikers!!


----------



## guerrero101 (Aug 17, 2007)

I would use to light up the slopes as I'm bombing down them on my snowboard during a heavy snow storm on some out-of-bound trail.

- I win 

Or even mount it on my MTB equipped with some Schwalbe Ice Spiker tires and ride during a heavy snow storm.

- I win again

Another use would be during a night time skydive. This light would be perfect. Its small, and extremly bright plus no cables to cause a safety hazard. I wouldn't want cables getting tangeld with the suspension lines or steering lines. A view from the ground of an 8-man formation in the night sky all wearing a Toro would be awesome.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'd use them as a backup incase the sun didn't come up.


----------



## anno (Jun 27, 2007)

I would use this light to lure those pesky sea pirates into a trap.:devil:


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Would come in mighty handy to check the dogs ears and teeth.


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Crawling around the dreaded crawl space beneath my house - all four limbs needed.
Playing paintball at night. Turn on light, find and temporarily blind an opponent, aim and shoot, turn off light.
Blinding bears (or other large carnivores) before making my escape.

I'm adding one: December 15th is my birthday, so I was thinking of....

lighting up my cake with one big mega candle from Exposure Lights.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I've used my Maxx D with it shining upwards and placed a bottle of MGD 64 beer on it for mood lighting.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Enter me.

1. Use it to snoop around on christmas morning with out turning on other lights in the house to blow my cover. (Hey I may be 26 years old but I still try to snoop)
2. to go caving in the trunk of my car looking for that random multi tool that feel out of my bag.
3. Go digging around in the garage looking for rarely used bike parts.


----------



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

mount it to a bug zapper and watch the fire works.


----------



## egg123 (May 25, 2009)

id use the p7 to outshine my friends q5's and r5's haha. and to mount it on my bike obviously!


----------



## bwillsie (Oct 24, 2005)

I am too old for using it to light my blanket forts and reading mountain bike magazines after I've been told to go to bed. ( obtw I'm 34 and live alone?)


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Battery*

I want to mount this into a radio controlled helicopter and if it's within the payload capability, alongside a camera. On/off switch would be with a servo so that it would be "stealthy."

The end result would be a highly maneuverable filming platform with night time spotlight capability for filming night rides and other nocturnal activities.


----------



## emptyvoxel (Jul 2, 2008)

This would be very useful for reading books in the chair and blanket forts I build for my two-year-old daughter.


----------



## Ti22Media (Aug 7, 2008)

Changes the brakes on my Cooper S


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd strap that sucker onto my pea brain to study Calculus in my pitch black dorm room while my roommate with the easy major enjoys his slumber! All while I yearn for that perfect night ride.


----------



## aeonwheels (May 30, 2007)

Count me in.

Signal UFOs from atop of a hill in a clear sky night

You never know...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd power a solar utility grid w/ mine


----------



## Freddie L (Oct 13, 2009)

I would use it at work combined with my loupes for locating those tricky root-canals. Got to remember to put sunglasses on both patient and assistant though.

And thursday nights I will be lurking in my backyard waiting for the three joggers I have seen taking a shortcut over my property. They have Petzl-style headlamps on... I will show them a real headlamp!

/Fredrik


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

You can enter me too.

As an environmental engineer, I can see it replacing the little dive light I use for hazarous building material surveys...up here in Alberta, the sun goes down early in the fall and winter and when you're crawling around the inside of abandoned houses (I've heard the locals refer to a few I've been in as haunted) to get samples it's nice to a) not snag, b) have enough light to work with, c) have something solid so if you drop or prang it it'll stay lit and d) have the run time to get the job done.

Besides, I live under a flight path....house marker could be its alternate alternative use


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

use #1 spot light for night photos.



use #2 exploring caves


----------



## subydoo (Feb 17, 2005)

*Enter Me too*

I could use it to pick up dog poo. My trail buddy, Trait, eats straight health food thanks to the wife, and man that stuff goes right through him. lol...


----------



## toothpuller (Feb 9, 2004)

*Night snow shoeing*

I would use it to do some night-snowshoeing. When the fluff gets deep, its nice to get an after work hike at my favorite riding spot.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

*Enter Me Please*

I'd use it to go back and find the parts that fell off of my "Cable" Lighting system on some Night rides earlier this year!


----------



## scurly (May 21, 2006)

Search for foreign objects in dark places...................


----------



## dino (Jul 21, 2004)

*enter me please*

I notice I just simply use my joystick more since it's cable free. It's the light I grab to walk the dog, look for something under the seat in the car, etc.

Back before I had a cable-free light, I used my old halogen when I climbed up into my (extremely cramped) attic to chase out some nesting birds. I'd suggest a cable-free light with a simple headlamp/headband attachment would be perfect for this type of thing.

Cheers.


----------



## abbeytrails (Jan 12, 2006)

I would use it as a gift for my wife (hey you said I could re-gift!) so I didn't have to buy her jewelry for Xmas!


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd use mine to stimulate the economy, create jobs, and provide health care to millions of Americans.


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

it could come in handy next time my chain breaks three times with a whole lota' miles of uphill left and the sun quickly setting. maybe next time i'll find my ipod after my friend manages to spill the entire contents of my camelbak's large pocket down a hill side!

edit:
actually, this has got to be the good one. a freakin minibear(squirrel) took my friend's car keys when we decided to venture out into the hills one night to mess around, i don't think i've ever seen my friend so scare venturing into the dark


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Light up those night unicycle rides through the frozen swamp. I could really use a better lamp for that.


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I would use it to cut the grass and do yardwork after daylight hours. Because I spent all day riding of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Homebrew said:


> I would use it to cut the grass and do yardwork after daylight hours.


no you wouldn't, you're a lazy SOB!!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

I would let Rudolf use it so he could guide Santa and the other Reindeer to James' house!

Can you imagine the magazine ad? Picture a dark snowy night and in the pic, Rudolf is leading the sleigh and has a Toro strapped to his head.


----------



## Elliott_MBR (Sep 30, 2008)

I once had to use my maxx-d when rushing to the bathroom and discovering the bulb had blown. Very glad in having a bright light.


----------



## crash47 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd use one to walk my wife out to her car at 3:00 in the morning. We live out in the country with NO ambient light in the area. Then I would hop on my bike and train for my first 24 hour race!


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

hunt possum!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

This might be weird, but it's nice to have a night light for pressure washing our back patio :lol:

Also, my MIL mows her lawn in the dark so she could use one for that.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Since it's all self contained, I'd create a system where different styles of mounts slides/attaches to the lighthead. A handlebar mount, a pistol grip style handle(spotlight use), wrist strap, head strap, tripod stand, etc.

With these various mounts, the uses will be endless. I'd use it as my everyday spotlight/torch/flashlight/worklight when it's not mounted to my handlebars.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

To help guard off evil monsters!

Oh wait that would hurt my eyes!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I would use mine to cook tasty bacon on the rest stops.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Snipe hunting and the occasional Cougar


----------



## memfuzz (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd use it to ride around Memphis at night looking for Elvis.


----------



## suspect4119 (Aug 3, 2008)

I would use this light offshore sailboat distance racing(Newport, RI to Bermuda)... Can be very dark at night and the more light the better!!!

Also would be good for the offshore repairs at night, whether on deck, or in the nooks and cranny's of a carbon racing boat.

It would also be great for mountain biking!!!


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

send morse code to space aliens, and determine new riding locations


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

I've used my light while in bed, under the blankets, to read comic books. No lie!:thumbsup:


----------



## blauer.nj (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd strap it to a Max Ax so I could do trail work at night during the winter months  That light would make trail contours easy to see for polishing and water sheeting.


----------



## fisherrider (Jan 13, 2009)

Without a doubt in my mind I would use it regularly for Flounder Gigging!!!!!

Other than that its a great light for when the power goes out during hurricanes and during the ride home from the bars on the beach cruiser.


----------



## BallisticBatteries (Oct 28, 2006)

expose me to your lights. enter me


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

Enter me please.

I would do something crazy like ride my bicycle really really fast though the woods late at night. Then I would use it ot get a cold IPA out of the cooler back at the campsite. Crazy stuff... I know!


----------



## ICE4Me (Jan 27, 2009)

ATV riding, as well as mountain biking.

Ben


----------



## DeltaBluz (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd use it every afternoon to wake up the slacker across the hall from me at work.


----------



## siwilliams (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd use it when sneaking down stairs for midnight snacks .... mmmm 64 slices of American Cheese


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

*Enter Me Please!*

I would use it on my helmet so I could give my 7 year old son my current "cabled" light system so when we go night riding on our tandem, he can see stuff on the sides of the trails! He totally digs night riding on singletrack on our tandem, but would like to be able to see stuff that he hears scurrying around as we ride by.


----------



## JFRCross (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a telemarking member of the National Ski Patrol working a night shift. The last part of the night is sweeping the trails making sure everyone is down and off the mountain safely. After the trails are swept and clear, one patroller remaining at the top, skis down. If sweep has taken a longer than usual time, the last patroller could be going down in the dark as the lights are on a timer. 

I would use the light on my helmet to 1) check the woods during sweep and 2) provide necessary light when the lights go out and I have to get off the hill.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

i'd use it to pick up hot chicks.

Me: look at this awesome light
Hot chick: oh my, that is the most awesome light i have ever seen.
Me: yeah it's a cool light
Me: lets find a dark place so i can show you how awesome it is.
Hot chick: lets go

oh and i'd hand it to my wife so she can hit me with it a few times.


----------



## mtbmojo (Nov 9, 2004)

Enter me!
1.	I would create a beam shot comparison with one of those pesky Magicshines and adjust my camera exposure settings to make sure my new Exposure Light blows it away.

2.	I do construction defect investigations and actually these lights would be perfect for illuminating the dark recesses of walls, floors etc in building systems where cords would be in the way.


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll use it to shine back in the cops eyes when they pull me over. Then I'll ask him if he's been drinking, since he can't seem to walk straight. 

Or 

I'll use it to clear the house with my Sig .45 when my sister swears she hears something.


----------



## inutel (Jul 4, 2008)

For it's power and portability, I'll use it as a vein illuminator for faster and accurate vein location during venipunctures (blood collection and IV access).:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

walking the dog
looking for critters
dodging deers on the ride home from work
looking for that lost order number in the dark warehouse


----------



## DBLUNG (Jun 14, 2009)

I would use the light on the job to help me inspect and investigate our county maintained drainage tiles. At this time I use a large spot light and that is ok for large tiles but when inspecting small tiles in confined spaces it’s cumbersome and blocks my view. Most of my access to the tiles are from 2’x2’catch basin structures. I have to hang my upper torso over the side and hang upside down to look into a 6”-12” tile with a 7” round spot light. If I had the light on a head strap I could use both hands to help balance myself, see the whole tile and maybe not dip my head in the stagnant water so much. 

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

*1 more day 2 enter for free Exposure Lights!*



[email protected] said:


> The last competition was so successful - thanks for the comments.
> 
> The winner was announced here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6272274#poststop
> 
> ...


We're starting the review process now and will check all entries that come in by midnight Tuesday.

Just think what you can do with one of these cable free lights! We've heard it all - colonoscopies, signalling UFOs for outer space trails and even crazy suggestions like using it to ride a bike at night (with sunglasses!). Throw it there!


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

Going into my basement to chase out squirrels or anyhing else that my live down there or in my shed to find whatever tool ii may need for that neverending honey-do list.


----------



## Slip Cast (Nov 1, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me!*

I would use this light to peer into my kiln and check the latest batch of pots!!!

The all in one design is the bees knees.


----------



## quasimoto73 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd use the light for work, it's difficult finding meters in a large apt complex after sun down or looking for a house number as well. Then have a quality light to do a little night ride after work.


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

...


----------



## noshortcuts (Nov 29, 2005)

Are you waiting for Christmas to announce winners?
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

They were waiting on me to pick and I got a little busy. I just told James and crew to pick the winner so stay tooned!

fc


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

*And the winners are...*

Sorry for the delay guys - we wanted the mtbr guys to give us their blessings first and they are as always busy keeping the site rolling along for all of us to enjoy.

In our original criteria for winning we stated:

"All we want you to do this time is give us the most unusual thing you think you would do with such a bright, light and cable free light."

we got some hilarious suggestions and some very useful posts too, but it came down to the essence of the Exposure Lights systems which are what can you do or do better with a cable free and lightweight system. This allowed us to stay focused and filter out (some very amusing ones).

Thanks to all for playing - we'll start up another competition in the New Year

The Winners are :

Grand Prize of Exposure Lights Toro: EMTNATE

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6276915&postcount=

We especially liked the lighting requirements of firefighting pushed the limit of performance of lighting systems and the relevance of Exposure Lights cable free system to this uncompromising and demanding application.

Runners up prize of Exposure Lights Spark

BAINE

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6279139&postcount=21

We liked the fact that you simply couldn't do this with a high powered cabled and/or heavy lighting system. It would also be a bloody hilarious trick to play on the unsuspecting (video please BAINE!)

IDAZ

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6279459&postcount=29

Another great application - night ride to the location and then throw the Spark (or Joystick) in our headstrap and go frog spotting with a long throw beam (show us some pics of the frogs please IDAZ)

Thanks again and Happy Holidays to all.

James
Exposure Lights USA


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks James, What a great way to end the fall biking season and start the winter
night riding season. I will rig up the kite and shoot some video. Should I happen to
crash the kite it will give you a great way to prove just how durable your lights are.
These kites can fly well above 100 mph with good wind so it should be be fun.


----------



## idaz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Thanks guys!
Looking forward to getting this out into the field :thumbsup: . The frogs I mentioned in my original post just got listed as Threatened. Now I'll have a tool to help determine what our baseline populations are in the Huachuca Mtns of southern AZ.
In the attached photo we've got a frog in hand for testing. A fungal disease is decimating frog populations worldwide and proving to be our greatest hurdle in bringing back populations in southern AZ's sky islands.
Cheers,
M


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I'm sure the light will be great on the bike as well, perfect since winter riding is in full swing. 

There's already a few guys in my firehouse lining up to give it a try on our helmets. I'll post up some pictures or video as I can get it during training. They all think your lights sound like just what we need.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I got my light today, thanks again! My first impression out of the box was how nice the case is. Then I couldn't believe how bright that little light is. After a full charge, I'll go for a trail ride, I would imagine with the beam and the snow, there should be enough light for the whole group. 

I was thinking about the heat dissipation with that many lumens. With little airflow, how warm does the casing get? I'll wait until the next time we get into the training tower to test it out on my fire helmet. Hopefully the driver doesn't get too hot, even when the ambient air temp is quite high.


----------

